# Revamped JBL 3 Series MkII Powered Monitors



## catsass (Jan 10, 2018)

In light of the recent JBL LSR305/LSR308 discussion here:
https://vi-control.net/community/threads/jbl-lsr305-monitors-99-ea.67632/
I believe this will be of interest to some of you.

Disclaimer: I do NOT work for JBL and have no vested interest in these monitors, just passing along the info.

*HARMAN Professional Solutions has revealed the new JBL 3 Series MkII powered monitors, which they’ll be showcasing at this year’s NAMM.
*
NORTHRIDGE, Calif. — HARMAN Professional Solutions, the global leader in audio, video, lighting and control systems, including networked AV, today unveiled JBL by HARMAN 3 Series MkII powered studio monitors which will debut at the 2018 NAMM Show.

With the revolutionary JBL Image Control Waveguide and refined transducers, JBL 3 Series MkII offers stunning detail, precise imaging, a wide sweet spot and impressive dynamic range that enhances the critical listening capabilities of any production space.

Featuring patented technologies derived from the JBL 7 Series and M2 Master Reference Monitors, and sporting a sleek, modern design, JBL 3 Series MkII delivers outstanding performance and an enjoyable mix experience at an accessible price.

JBL 3 Series MkII monitors are available in three configurations to meet the requirements of any audio environment, including the 305P MkII (5" woofer), the 306P MkII (6.5" woofer) and the 308P MkII (8" woofer).

“The original JBL 3 Series received widespread acclaim for their outstanding quality and value, culminating in wide adoption from hobbyists to audio professionals working in music, film, post and broadcast production, but with every product there are always features or improvements that our engineers cannot squeeze in before production,” said Peter Chaikin, Director, Recording Solutions, HARMAN. “The 3 Series was no different, so when the opportunity presented itself, we decided to refine the transducers, add a frequently-requested feature, and apply our latest manufacturing learnings. The result is a new edition of this popular studio monitor that retains the best qualities of the original 3 Series—but now looks better, sounds better, and can provide transparent sound in even more production environments.”

JBL 3 Series MkII monitors are equipped with the groundbreaking JBL Image Control Waveguide to deliver impressive detail, ambience and depth. Originally developed for JBL’s flagship M2 Master Reference Monitor, this patented innovation ensures an acoustically seamless transition between the low- and high-frequency transducers and provides an ultra-wide soundstage and precise imaging. With a broad sweet spot and neutral frequency response, MkII delivers a crystal-clear mix representation and reveals subtle details, even when listening off-axis.

The 3 Series MkII delivers deep, accurate and tightly controlled bass thanks to long-throw woofers and the patented JBL Slip Stream low-frequency port, while woven-composite 1? Neodymium tweeters offer soaring, immaculately detailed highs.

For MkII, JBL refined the low frequency transducers for greater linearity and lower harmonic distortion and fine-tuned ferrofluid damping in the high frequency transducers for faster transient response. Dual, integrated Class D power amplifiers, custom designed for each transducer, offer generous dynamic range for any project.

The 3 Series MkII offers more control to tailor the sound to meet the sonic characteristics of individual studio environments or personal preferences. A new Boundary EQ setting attenuates the low-end boost that can occur when monitors are positioned directly on the desktop or near walls, plus a 3-position HF Trim switch allows users to adjust the high-frequency response.

Pricing and Availability
JBL 305P and 308P MkII studio monitors are now available and 306P MkII monitors will be available in February from authorized HARMAN resellers in the US and other regions except Europe. European availability of the 3 Series MkII line is scheduled for Summer 2018. Check with your local JBL distributor for specific details.



http://www.musictech.net/2018/01/harman-reveal-jbl-3-series-mkii/


----------



## jon wayne (Jan 10, 2018)

I'll pretend I didn't read that. I'm gonna pretend the ones I just bought are as good as they can be!


----------



## TheNorseman (Jan 10, 2018)

jon wayne said:


> I'll pretend I didn't read that. I'm gonna pretend the ones I just bought are as good as they can be!



Can you return them and rebuy them this summer?


----------



## synthpunk (Jan 10, 2018)

Whats the price increase going to be ? Will be interesting to get some feedback on them, newer is not necessarily better. Should be some price blowouts on the Mk I series.


----------



## catsass (Jan 10, 2018)

synthpunk said:


> Whats the price increase going to be?


At Sweetwater:

305P = $149
306P = $199
308P = $249

https://www.sweetwater.com/c405--Active_Monitors/newest?params=eyJmYWNldCI6eyJCcmFuZCI6WyJKQkwiXX19


----------



## synthpunk (Jan 10, 2018)

Not bad, looks like $50 usd more per speaker list. And the addition of 6" & 7" models. Hopefully someone can do a massive shootout including Mk1's soon.



catsass said:


> https://www.sweetwater.com/c405--Active_Monitors/newest?params=eyJmYWNldCI6eyJCcmFuZCI6WyJKQkwiXX19


----------



## SchnookyPants (Jan 10, 2018)

The 'old' 308's are $150 at B&H. hhttps://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/998215-REG/jbl_lsr308_sr308_8_2_way_powered.html (ttps://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/998215-REG/jbl_lsr308_sr308_8_2_way_powered.html)


----------



## gsilbers (Jan 10, 2018)

the new ones seem will sound very different from the older model. 
new tweeter, lower bass.


----------



## synthpunk (Jan 10, 2018)

They will market it as better of course, but my experience is it's not always true.



gsilbers said:


> the new ones seem will sound very different from the older model.
> new tweeter, lower bass.


----------



## wst3 (Jan 10, 2018)

New is not always better, but I'd be crazy not to check them out<G>.

One of my favorite microphones is a Groove Tubes MD-1. Not sure why it works so well, but it does. It just sounds great on a handful of sources, my voice being one of them (perhaps it masks everything that is wrong with my voice??).

A few years after I purchased the MD1 Groove Tubes came up with an upgrade, and released the MD-1A. Aspen Pittman, being the gentleman that he is, offered an upgrade path for folks who purchased the original. I was fortunate to be able to audition a 1A before getting the upgrade. It was an entirely different microphone, and in many ways it was "better". But I didn't like it as much as I liked my MD-1.

I ended up discussing this with Mr. Aspen at a NAMM show shortly thereafter. His initial reaction was surprise, but hey, you develop something you like it, you upgrade the design you like it better. Human nature I think. He didn't get angry or anything, and suggested I buy a 1A to compliment the original. I never did get around to it, and now that I think about it perhaps I should?

Point being I will audition the new 3 series, I'm especially interested in the 6.5 inch model, not sure why yet.


----------



## catsass (Jan 10, 2018)

Who cares how they sound. Look how shiny they are!


----------



## synthpunk (Jan 10, 2018)

Still remember when Mackie tried to pawn off the HR824Mk2 as better, despite my fondness for the Mk1 the Mk2 sucked.

Bill let us know if you get a listen. I'm betting Mk2 will be brighter (yuck).


----------



## Gerhard Westphalen (Jan 10, 2018)

Looks like a cross between the original and the Massdrop edition


----------



## wst3 (Jan 10, 2018)

catsass said:


> Who cares how they sound. Look how shiny they are!


Possibly my new favorite reply!


----------



## wst3 (Jan 10, 2018)

synthpunk said:


> Bill let us know if you get a listen. I'm betting Mk2 will be brighter (yuck).



One of the perqs of my day gig - I will get a chance to listen to them soon, possibly even before NAMM. I will report back.


----------



## AllanH (Jan 10, 2018)

wst3 said:


> One of the perqs of my day gig - I will get a chance to listen to them soon, possibly even before NAMM. I will report back.



Looking forward to hearing your opinion.


----------



## alanb (Jun 10, 2019)

wst3 said:


> One of the perqs of my day gig - I will get a chance to listen to them soon, possibly even before NAMM. I will report back.



Ah, the unfettered joy of finding another human who _properly_ abbreviates 'perquisites'. O rarest of birds, _O frabjous day_!! I feel just the wee-est bit less like Burgess Meredith after his glasses dropped and shattered........

I couldn't tell you how many years ago I bought my Event Tria Triamp (2.1) system, with the massive subwoofer placed (of necessity) on the floor, near a corner, under the desk . . . but I can say that I still love their sound, that I wish I had sufficient above-desk room to place a second set of near-fields like the ones discussed in this thread . . . and that I don't know how I (or anyone else) managed to survive before IKM's ARC 2.5 — later supplanted by Sonarworks Reference 4 — existed.....


----------



## DavidY (Jun 11, 2019)

alanb said:


> Ah, the unfettered joy of finding another human who _properly_ abbreviates 'perquisites'.


Ooh I never knew that - up to now I always thought they were 'perks' and didn't know the origin.


----------

